# Network Manager not working with dhcp

## PoisonRO

Hello all,

As the title describes my problem, when I edit my connection "eth0" to use dhcp it tries to acquire the address but it doesn't (the icon remains in acquiring mode indefinitely) and I'm unable to use my network connection. 

If I configure it to work with static IP it works fine, but I do not want this since I'm using a laptop and I move around with it (work, home, friends).

I mention that at I've put dhcpcd to start at boot time with rc-update and I see it gettin' the address.

Any info,

Dan.

----------

